# Linux Mint 15 (64 Bit) richtig einstellen, bitte um Tips und Hilfe!



## Tim1974 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich endlich ordentliche Hardware um Linux Mint erneut auszuprobieren, die Eckdaten sind (i3-2100, 4 GB, GF GTS 450 1 GB, 500 SATA2 Samsung 7200 U/min). Die Installation der 64-Bit-Version verlief problemlos und kinderleicht, wie ich es von aktuellen Linuxversionen gewöhnt bin. Leider hab ich aber wenig Ahnung davon, das System optimal an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen, daher habe ich vorallem folgende Fragen:

1.) Die Maus ist so langsam, ich bin die Logitech G500 vom großen PC (Sig.) gewohnt und die ist gemessen daran rasend schnell. Hier hab ich nur eine 9 Jahre alte Logitech MX510. Die Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung habe ich schon auf Maximum gesetzt. Gibt die Maus einfach nicht mehr her, dann werd ich wohl eine anderen kaufen müssen, oder gibts da noch eine Softwaretrick? Auch das Scrollen ist mir viel zu langsam.

2.) Was muß ich noch nach der Default-Installation und dem installieren aller Updates und Patches einstellen, damit der PC im Internet richtig sicher ist und ich wirklich jede Seite gefahrlos aufsuchen kann?

3.) Soll ich nun den nVidia-3D-Treiber noch installieren? Ohne läuft es jetzt ganz gut, spielen will ich mit dem PC eigentlich erstmal nicht, dafür hab ich ja den Großen mit Windows 7. Andererseits will ich auch keine Performance verschenken oder brach liegen lassen, wenn vielleicht manche Anwendungen oder Videos noch etwas flotter laufen könnten mit 3D-Unterschützung!?
Wie gut ist denn der freie Treiber der jetzt wohl drauf ist?

4.) Was ist für Linux bzw. Linux Mint 64 Bit das z.Z. beste Bildbetrachtungsprogramm mit einfachen Werkzeugen wie Drehen und Verkleinern von Fotos und Umkonvertieren wenn nötig? Es soll möglichst intuitiv und simpel zu bedienen sein und vorallem stabil laufen und nicht dauernt abstürzen, wie das Programm was ich bei Xubuntu die letzten Jahre zwangsweise nutzen mußte (weiß nicht mehr wie es hieß).
Gimp ist mir jedenfalls dafür viel zu komplex.

5.) Ich versteh die Oberfläche von Mint 15 noch nicht 100%ig, da gibts anscheinend mehrere Ebenen oder Desktops, jedenfalls hatte ich gestern ein Chromium-Fenster öffnen wollen und das war total klein im oberen linken Bildschirmbereich, die Schrift war mini, man konnte da nichts erkennen und vergrößern ließ sich dieses Fenster auch nicht, ebenso nicht so einfach schließen. Ich hab dann Chromium einfach nochmal geöffnen, dann lief er wie gewohnt.

6.) Ist eigentlich Chromium oder Firefox der z.Z. sicherere Browser, auch im Hinblick auf Flash usw..?

Danke schonmal!
Viele Grüße!
Tim


----------



## ushnok (21. Oktober 2013)

1. Es gibt ein Bug das low und high beim Maus Sensivitäts Slider verwechselt sind. Mal die andere Richtung getestet? Sonst über die CLI: xinput -set-prop “<Deine Maus>” “Device Accel Constant Deceleration” 3.

2. Das ist Linux. Nein. 

3. Der freie Treiber ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Würde ich nicht ändern. 

4. Schau dir mal Pinta oder Nathive an. 

5. Welchen WM hast du? Cinnamon, Mate, KDE oder XFCE?

6. Ziemlich egal, Flash ist mit beiden ********.


----------



## maltris (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du von bisschen mehr Performance und Hardwarebeschleunigung profitieren willst, solltest du den nVidia-Treiber installieren. Kannst entweder den aktuellsten von der nVidia-Seite nehmen oder den, welchen Mint dir zur Installation anbietet. Der dürfte aber wohl bisschen älter sein. Such am besten einfach mal im Paketmanager nach "nvidia". Die Versionsnummer steht eigentlich bei den Treibern immer dabei.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Oktober 2013)

Würde auch zum NVIDIA Treiber raten. nouveau (der quelloffene Treiber) verursacht bei mir in manchen Fällen selbst im Desktop Betrieb Renderartfakte. Wenn du ein paar Animationen hast wie Fensterwechsel laufen die auch wesentlich flüssiger mit dem "richtigen" Treiber.

Als rudimentäres Bildbearbeitungsprogram würde ich KolourPaint oder Krita empfehlen, wenn es noch ein bisschen aufwendiger sein darf.
Ersteres ist quasi ein direkter Nachbau von MS Paint.

KDE - KolourPaint - Paint Program

KDE - Krita - Painting and Image Editing


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich garnicht weiß ob ich Cinnamon oder Mate habe, wie finde ich das denn nach der Installation raus? 

Was den NVidia-Treiber angeht, hab ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das nach der Installation einiges verändert war, also Auflösung runtergestellt und sich nicht mehr auf die native Auflösung einstellen ließ. Ein anderes mal hatte ich den Treiber installiert, oder glaubte es zumindest, aber er schrieb, daß der Treiber nicht in Verwendung sei...
Wie mache ich das am einfachsten (ohne Textzeilen)? Ich brauche nicht die neuste Version, sie muß nur stabil laufen, die allerneuste Version machte mit meiner GTS 450 eh Probleme unter Windows 7.

Die Programme guck ich mir mal an, danke!

P.S.:
Das Mausproblem hab ich weitgehend gelöst, Beschleunigung auf Maximum und Empfindlichkeit auf Minimum hat er gebracht, davor hatte ich beides auf Maximum!


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich selbst musste eine Zeit lang mit einer Intel hd2500 auskommen. und für den Desktopbetrieb unter ubuntu reicht es locker.

    selbst der kleine Ivy Celeron läuft auch mit dem "grossen" ubuntu sehr flüssig. youtube und 2dGames sind damit kein Problem.

    Ein Bekannter spielt mit dieser Combo sogar Minecraft.

    Der grosse Vorteil der Intel igpus ist das dort im Gegensatz zu Nvidia offene Treiber verfügbar sind.

    Das heisst ---> keine Probleme ---> nichtmal bei Grossen updates wie z.B. Linux oder X.

    Solange du keine 3D spiele spielen willst, und eine Intel Cpu ab Sandybridge verbaut ist, Steck dir keine dedizierte Graka in dein Linux ---> bringt fast nix und kostet viel (Nerven und Strom)


    Ich habe diese Woche fast jeden Nachmittag Zeit.

    Meine Ubuntu /NV Zeit ist zwar schon einwenig länger her, aber bei so einem Blobtreiber kann ich gern Antworten und Hilfe per Ts (adresse gibt es auf Anfrage)oder Hangout leisten.

    Grüsse

edit: habe gerade gesehen das ich im falschen Bereich gepostet habe, darum habe ich ihn hier nochmal per Copy&paste eingefügt.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> Solange du keine 3D spiele spielen willst, und eine Intel Cpu ab Sandybridge verbaut ist, Steck dir keine dedizierte Graka in dein Linux ---> bringt fast nix und kostet viel (Nerven und Strom)



Ich hab schon mehrmals Linuxrechner mit einer Nvidia Karte aufgesetzt und es läuft großartig.
Das waren nur ein paar Mausklicks im Treibermenü, keinerlei Probleme.
Hab aber immer nur den Empfohlenen ausprobiert, keine Beta oder ungetesteten.


----------



## ushnok (22. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mehrmals Linuxrechner mit einer Nvidia Karte aufgesetzt und es läuft großartig.
> Das waren nur ein paar Mausklicks im Treibermenü, keinerlei Probleme.
> Hab aber immer nur den Empfohlenen ausprobiert, keine Beta oder ungetesteten.


 
Dito. So lange nVidia, ist das vollkommen Problemlos.


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das waren nur ein paar Mausklicks im Treibermenü


 
leider kommt es immer mal wieder vor das diese "paar klicks" halt nicht funktionieren, und dann fangen die Probleme an.

Ohne jetzt jetzt nen Markendiskussion herausbeschwören zu wollen:

Sobald 3d-Gaming oder HD-DVR ins  Spiel kommen und /oder der Fragesteller zumindest weiss was Kernelheaders,Module,chown bedeutet sind NV-Karten gut.
Nur der offene Treiber Novou (oder so ) ist Bullschit.

Ein Linuxneuling kann mit der Installation vom Nvidia-Blob leider (Immernoch  ) Probleme bekommen.

Der Inteltreiber ist wegen seiner offenen Natur einfach homogener mit dem Kernel und funktioniert halt auch wenn das Treibertool von Canonical versagt.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

Es ist leider echt ein Krampf, das stimmt. Früher hab ich das ich glaube bei ubuntu hinbekommen den NVidia-Treiber zu installieren. Es scheint mir über die Jahre komplizierter geworden zu sein.
Wenn ich überlege wie unglaublich streßfrei es daran gemesse mit Windows 7 ist, da wurde mir der aktuelle NVidia-Treiber über Windows-Update mit eingespielt ohne das ich etwas davon gemerkt habe, nur auf einmal ging der H.D.Audio Sound über HDMI am TV und ich merkte, daß der Grafiktreiber in aktuellster Version installiert wurde.
Wäre ich nicht irgendwie der Ansicht mit Linux sicherer im Internet zu sein, insbesondere auf Webseiten mit aktiven Inhalten und Flash-Videos, würde ich Linux wohl total den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube aber der Nvidia-Treiber läuft nun bei mir, habe NVidia-Settings mal gestartet und das zeigt mir Treiberversion 304.x an, auch wird alles mögliche andere angezeigt, z.B. die GPU-Temperatur. Ich hab nun mal das Spiel OpenArena runtergeladen, das läuft super flüssig mit allerhöchsten Einstellungen (1920x1200), alle Details und Filterung auf Maximum. Das würde doch nicht gehen mit dem offenen Standardtreiber, oder doch?


----------



## maikeru (24. Oktober 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Es ist leider echt ein Krampf, das stimmt. Früher hab ich das ich glaube bei ubuntu hinbekommen den NVidia-Treiber zu installieren. Es scheint mir über die Jahre komplizierter geworden zu sein.
> Wenn ich überlege wie unglaublich streßfrei es daran gemesse mit Windows 7 ist, da wurde mir der aktuelle NVidia-Treiber über Windows-Update mit eingespielt ohne das ich etwas davon gemerkt habe, nur auf einmal ging der H.D.Audio Sound über HDMI am TV und ich merkte, daß der Grafiktreiber in aktuellster Version installiert wurde.
> Wäre ich nicht irgendwie der Ansicht mit Linux sicherer im Internet zu sein, insbesondere auf Webseiten mit aktiven Inhalten und Flash-Videos, würde ich Linux wohl total den Rücken kehren.



Eigentlich ist die installation von Treibern in den letzten Jahren um einiges einfacher geworden. 

Das das Treiberinstaller in deinem Fall nicht funktionierte wie du es von ihm erwartetest ist zwar unschön, aber kein Fehler von Gnu/Linux.
Eher so als ob du ein Hp Treibertool benutzt, das spackt, und du dann schimpfst das der Laptop oder Windows ******** sei ^^.

aber mal ganz generell:

Gnu/Linux hatt ne verdammt schöne Architektur (ausnahme ist X  ), wo man sogar reinschauen kann.
Das ist ein Problem das ich mit xxxbuntu-mint distros habe. Dort scheint man den Benutzer vom System fernzuhalten zu wollen.

Es unterscheidet sich halt grundlegend von MsWin.

Falls du dich nicht abschrecken lassen wirst, kommst ehh irgendwann mit einer "guten" Distro in Kontakt.

Da spürt man dann teils deutlich die Schönheit eines Open-Source Systems.
Ich für meinen Teil möchte so Dinge wie:
Rolling Releases, 
bleeding edge, 
nah am upstream zu sein 
oder auch ganz banale Dinge wie, 
geringe Eingabelatenz,
anpassungsfähigkeit,
generelle Freiheit und witzigerweise auch hohe Sicherheit
nicht mehr missen.

Mit einwenig Interesse und Spass an der Materie wirst das System verstehen, die Andersartigkeit nicht immer nur vergleichen, sondern leben.




Tim36 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber der Nvidia-Treiber läuft nun bei mir, habe NVidia-Settings mal gestartet und das zeigt mir Treiberversion 304.x an, auch wird alles mögliche andere angezeigt, z.B. die GPU-Temperatur. Ich hab nun mal das Spiel OpenArena runtergeladen, das läuft super flüssig mit allerhöchsten Einstellungen (1920x1200), alle Details und Filterung auf Maximum. Das würde doch nicht gehen mit dem offenen Standardtreiber, oder doch?



glxinfo eingeben und dort nachschauen, aber du hast recht normalerweise sollte der Novou Treiber bei nahezu allen 3d anwendungen "abkacken"


Grüsse


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei glxinfo kommen lauter Buchstaben und Zahlen, daraus kann ich nichts ersehen. Aber im Spiel Open Arena zeigte er mir den 304.x-NVidia-Treiber an.

Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt noch habe ist das Booten, und manchmal auch Runterfahren. Eben hab ich ganze vier Versuche gebraucht, bis ich durchbooten konnte, die ersten 3 mal endete es im Blackscreen (ohne Fehlermeldung oder so).
Sowas hatte ich davor mit dem alten PC und Xubuntu nie, das lief eigentlich sehr gut, nur Videos waren auf der alten Hardware eine Qual, wenn ich mehr als 480p einstellte.


----------

